# Cat, Dog, Wabbit, Heffalump Qwiz!!



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's that time again we looking for all you loverley pet lovers and haters (yeah there are some who hate our furry friends :roll: :roll: :roll: , you know who you are and you know we know who you are!!!) to come along with ones pets large and small to our qwiz in ye olde chat roome!! 

Pets must be well behaved as must their humans, no pooping or peeing except in designated areas. 
We might chuck in a few christmas questions as we believe tis the season to be jolly and also cos we reckoning you be pants at this round!!!! 
You dont actually need to own a pet to participate we not that strict, although greeni was getting her schoolmarm cozzie on wif her new specs...................hmmmmmm!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Roll up ....roll up - am feeling all strict with me new gigs so anyone entering room will have state if they dog or cat and any colour even ginger - we like a good old ginger Tom! Spotted Dick or a Black Harry! 

We hopefully entering for category in Nuke's thing he posting we don't know yet but we heard prizes and we were there with bells on - albeit Chrimbo ones!

So there be the challenge is down, the gauntlet is thrown - join in our quiz and become well known! ooh that's almost poetry ..... that can be another theme.

Greenie


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Get your pets in one and all
Get them in be they big or small
Black or white green or ginger
Get on in dont be a whinger!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are also thinking it may be afterwards an alternative awards night - we need alternative categories like, well we can't think of any yet but we working on it right now.

Although we done Y Factor awards before we considering doing Alternative Mohohome awards just for this forum - so come on put down your categories and we can discuss and strike em off straight away.

Greenie

PS we need something to keep our post on front page and not the Nuke off the spot!


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

How about
1. Most useless gadget
2. Whinger of the year
3. Sarky git of the year
4. Entrtainer of the year???


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Desperation can be a powerful motivator :crazy:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Roll up ....roll up - am feeling all strict with me new gigs so anyone entering room will have state if they dog or cat and any colour even ginger - we like a good old ginger Tom!


Well heres one ginger tom for you 8O


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What on earth is all this gobbledegook about?????????? :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Neeee naaaaaaaaaaaa neeeeeee naaaaaaaaaaa Urgent request sense of humour transplant needed for EJB nneeeeeeeeeeeeeee naaaaaaaa neeeeeee naaaaaaaa


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

xgx said:


> Desperation can be a powerful motivator :crazy:


Am not desperate yet just trying to inject bitta humour into proceedings :roll: :roll: :roll: .

Reminder, cats dogs and other animals qwiz tonight plus possibly a few extra christmas questions thrown in for good luck. 
Chatroom as usual 8.30pm sharp, don't forget your brains!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

:lol: Let's hope you don't get a xmess carol...

silent night


:lol:


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

xgx said:


> :lol: Let's hope you don't get a xmess carol...
> 
> silent night
> 
> :lol:


Graham hunny when have you ever known me to be silent    

Come on in and have a go at the qwiz, its fun honest, we will play nice just for you, plus we got our sexy santa outfits on........................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

QwizMissCarol said:


> ...plus we got our sexy santa outfits on........................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


Impeccable timing... I was just having a misery... now I've got palpitations


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't miss the quiz - they're the best thing on the chat after the carol singing, of course. Have recommended the organisers to the Queen for New Year's honours for services to motorhomers


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*QWIZ*

[Chatroom as usual 8.30pm sharp, don't forget your brains!![/quote]

B....r 8O Thats me out then !!! :roll:

Jenny


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I see now!
I've just had my first look in the chat room....it's a bit sick really.....at least I know where not to go again :wink:


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

EJB said:


> I see now!
> I've just had my first look in the chat room....it's a bit sick really.....at least I know where not to go again :wink:


OMG you didn't go in all by yourself did ya!!! Nooooooooooooo Cagreg was doing her nekkit yoga............................................


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Me thinks your humour is wasted EJB.
Don't start on me Green quiz grass Carol.treat this as a sneaky bump :angel9:


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Me thinks your humour is wasted EJB.
> Don't start on me Green quiz grass Carol.treat this as a sneaky bump :angel9:


Loves ya Bazza


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG you didn't go in all by yourself did ya!!! Nooooooooooooo Cagreg was doing her nekkit yoga............................................[/quote]

It's ok Carol, with the temp being just above freezing I decided to do my nekkit yoga fully dressed today, don't want extremity bits falling off after all.
Hanna has just had a little wash, a spray of perfume and is resting now, in preparations for tonights exertions.

Has the heating been on timer this week in there?? Don't want to be dealing with any cases of hypothermia, we know what the only cure for that is, don't we??

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

.......... smack round the gob with me spade? cloo?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh Ok Greeni, obviously my method is outdated now, sharing of bodily heat and all that, but what would I know??

If we get a good crowd in we won't have to worry about it being cold. But since we built the extenshun it has been a big draughty in there at times.
Bring the spade anyway, might be useful for something.

Ca


----------



## Weenay (Dec 8, 2008)

I seem to be having trouble getting into your chat room - how do you get in it?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Weenay said:


> I seem to be having trouble getting into your chat room - how do you get in it?


Well the first thing is to make sure you are trying to get into the correct room as there are four, but someone else mentioned having trouble getting in tonight so maybe try again, it is usually fairly simple operation.
You might have to do another log in at the top of the page, sometimes it asks me for that.
Keep trying it is soooo worth it!!
Ca


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I could do with a head start so would you please PM me the questions at around 8pm ( today )

Thanks in anticipation

Mike

PS Please PM the answers at 8.10pm ( today )


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice try Mike - we have reserved a seat at the front for you just in case so you can hear the question a bit quicker and can get the answer typed into google faster. 

Greenie

PS its limbering up quite nicely in there we have got rid of the smell its like a farmyard for some reason - could have been heffalump but he doesn't look guilty today.


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok have been slaving over a hot stove all day in me sexy santy outfit and boy does that fluffy stuff get everywhere, should be a law against it :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: Anyhoo have made some logs of the yule variety and some pies of the mince variety. Am not roasting the chestnuts on an open fire cos am sure iffen one spark hits us in these outfits we go up in a wee poof of smoke........................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OKAY you lovely people the quiz is starting in 7 mins. Carol has adjusted her ..... adjustments. Ca has something brewing in the corner well she will have when she gets there.

We have a few spaces left everyone welcome - just follow the wailing that be carol and her bogpipes!

Greenie


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

AND THE WINNER IS​
Mikeco with 32 pointsthen
hymerowner 28 points
B16DUV 24 points
Bigbazza with 22 points
jams101 with 16 points
loueen with 14 points
squiggle who was very late but still managed 13 points

Once again a big thanks to all of you for turnig up and making this great fun!!!! Greeni and I thank you from the botom of our sexy santa suits.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Is the 1st prize a new Fiat gearbox?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Err no - its the prize of the week - being the winner of the quiz - isn't that enough for you?

Tut! and what has happened to your bottom in that santa suit cazza - you no trollies on again lovey!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done everyone, I enjoyed that. I'll have to try and type faster next time, maybe take my mittens off.
thank you quiz queens
(I mean the lady questioners not the others)


----------

